# Propane hose through PVC?



## Dtlantzy (Jun 15, 2019)

Heres the dilemma, i have a sunken in area in my deck that was originally intended for a wood butning fire pit. I converted to propane and now i dont like that the the propane hose runs across the top of my deck. There's no access to get under the deck without pulling up each board. What I want to do is drill a hole large enough for a 1" PVC pipe to connect both ends of the deck and feed the stainless steel flex propane line through this PVC. Is this a good/bad idea? Any better solutions?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Following. Considering doing the same on a new patio.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Above ground, but under the deck? Should be fine.


----------



## Dtlantzy (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes, above ground, under the deck


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Shouldn't be a problem. I would try and seal the pipe up as much to avoid any pooling water that will deteriorate your propane hose.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

^+1 Make sure you seal the ends of the PVC where the conduit enters and exits to keep moisture out. Use properly sized PVC caps, drill holes for your conduit, pass conduit through, then seal holes with caulk. The conduit exits need to be above ground and away from any areas that might pool water. All joints should be cemented. If left unsealed, water ingression will corrode the conduit inside the pipe, which leads to a gas leak inside a "sealed" pipe, which equals bomb.


----------

